# Who makes the best custom bow strings and cables?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

pimpers, on your mark............

:yawn:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I would give astro or dynaflight a try....I am liking it better than both 8125 and 452x..


----------



## zx10rguy (May 5, 2009)

astro flight is a great material.Check out korbins archery.
Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## electricg2 (Aug 3, 2008)

bucknasty makes damn good strings and cables! i have 5 on order now. i have had very good luck with no creep, rotation at all or next to none. very fast turn around also. u wont be sorry


----------



## soldier1265 (Jan 2, 2009)

VTX from VaporTrail is awesome!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

KSwhitetails said:


> OK, guys I have a two part question. 1) I have used Winners Choice strings and cables in the past, and even after claims of being pre-stretched I got alot of creep, not saying their are bad, performance wise they are fine. But is their other custom string and cable makers that you all recommend. 2) Honestly what is better and why BCY 8125 or BCY 452x. Thanks guys!



http://www.jbkstrings.com/

Or here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1099442


Great Strings & Great Customer Service. :thumbs_up


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> pimpers, on your mark............
> 
> :yawn:


Get set............ :wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

soldier1265 said:


> VTX from VaporTrail is awesome!


Exactly!! I have them on my new Maitland Zeus and they are extremely well made!! Give Vapor Trail a try and never look back!!!


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

Baldyhunter on here makes excellent strings, got a set on my invasion no stretch or creep after 1000 shots. Excellent finish also


----------



## incendiaerus (Apr 12, 2011)

It's surprising that more people on Archery Talk don't make their own bowstring sets -- in about an hour. 
There is PLENTY of information on this site -- provided by -- some of the most knowledgeable string 
makers out there. Use the search feature!

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstring*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1475188


Single cam set: 1 string & 1 split harness cable
Dual cam set: 1 string & 2 split harness cables
Binary cam set: 1 string & 2 control cables
Cam & 1/2 or Hybrid set: 1 string, 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable


----------



## RBYNHD2000 (Dec 1, 2002)

I have been using vapor trail for the last six years and have not had one set of cables/string give me a problem yet. VTX is awesome.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

I have never had a problem with WC


----------



## eggysvt (Jan 1, 2011)

x2 on baldyhunter great strings and a great guy to deal with :thumbs_up


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

eggysvt said:


> x2 on baldyhunter great strings and a great guy to deal with :thumbs_up


x3 and use astroflight ! Good luck !!


----------



## Jerem41 (Mar 14, 2009)

I just ordered Wicked1 strings. I called them and they were great. I talked to them about their strings and they explained in detail to me. We will see on the strings. I have heard nothing but great things about them.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Any of the established string makers here on AT will hook you up with a good set. Shop around and see which will give you what you want for a price you want to pay....then get theirs. It's that simple really.

FWIW, I've had WC 8125 sets creep, too. Not bad, but a little bit. I haven't had that issue with AT-maker 452X sets, though, and the new AstroFlight material seems even nicer (I've threaded a couple bows with it, just not put thousands of shots through my bows with it yet).


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

bucknasty


----------



## JLARCHERY (Jul 22, 2009)

Vtx vaportrail hands down my pick


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Wicked1


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

damo-eire said:


> Baldyhunter on here makes excellent strings, got a set on my invasion no stretch or creep after 1000 shots. Excellent finish also


 go with the Baldy one.
his string a really really really good.
and cs is even better


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

Buster of Xs said:


> Any of the established string makers here on AT will hook you up with a good set. Shop around and see which will give you what you want for a price you want to pay....then get theirs. It's that simple really.
> 
> FWIW, I've had WC 8125 sets creep, too. Not bad, but a little bit. I haven't had that issue with AT-maker 452X sets, though, and the new AstroFlight material seems even nicer (I've threaded a couple bows with it, just not put thousands of shots through my bows with it yet).


 Good advice right here, but I choose Wicked1's.


----------



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

Geo1nder


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

Vapor Trail all the way! Can't beat their quality and customer service!


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Can't go wrong with 60X Custom Strings. Brad Patsy is the owner. The man can build some good strings. I shoot them on all my bows. Check out Brad's website:

http://www.60xcustomstrings.com/


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

lots of good ones, some are ok... but no body better than vapor trail,,, all i use, all i sell,, never had the first issue myself or any customer


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Any custom maker on here would make you a good set but I choose Wicked 1!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

wsbark01 said:


> *Any custom maker on here would make you a good set *but I choose Wicked 1!


and I choose Extreme Strings


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Wicked1 custom strings ...


----------



## stretchunts (Sep 30, 2006)

soldier1265 said:


> VTX from VaporTrail is awesome!


I second that. I love mine.


----------



## stiffarrow (Jul 13, 2006)

Terry Talton in Anadarko Okla, Bow Bender Bow Strings. I put a set on my Carbon Matrix in August, and I have shot that bow well over 2500 times, no creep, twist, stretch , and in very good shape. I recommend giving him a call. He is good, and they are worth it.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

Vapor Trail


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> pimpers, on your mark............
> 
> :yawn:


Right on!


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Killer Beez from Jim Beasley at www.spotshooterarchery.com Absolutely fantastic custom strings and cables and a great guy to deal with, it's why I have their link in my signature.


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's another vote for Vapor Trail. I've been using them for five years--have them on both my bows, and my son uses them as well--and they have been great. The customer service is exemplary, as well. And their color selection is wonderful, too! I've got blaze orange/flo green on my black bow, and royal blue/golden yellow on my blue fusion bow...


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

B2 by Nathan Brooks


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

JBK JBK ALL THE WAY- I own two new Z7's i have the stock string and cable one i have the JBK String and Cable i am able to shoot thenm side by side and the JBK are quieter and way better looking the fit and feel are number 1


----------



## AndyComp (Dec 16, 2008)

I have chosen wicked1 for my strings.


----------



## zhero21 (Dec 13, 2009)

BCY fibers makes the best as long as Carter himself sets it up. Get crackerized


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Johns customs. his screen name is Breathn. Strings are spot on every time. It makes it easy to get your bow in spec and tuned. No more than a twist or two and you got it. Give him a try. You will love them.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

John's Customs...Lots of builders out there but only a handfull are great, John's are great!!!


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> Any of the established string makers here on AT will hook you up with a good set. Shop around and see which will give you what you want for a price you want to pay....then get theirs. It's that simple really.
> 
> FWIW, I've had WC 8125 sets creep, too. Not bad, but a little bit. I haven't had that issue with AT-maker 452X sets, though, and the new AstroFlight material seems even nicer (I've threaded a couple bows with it, just not put thousands of shots through my bows with it yet).


This is the most informed poster I have ever seen. Think about giving up the fact that all string builders use the same string. 8125 is great for the cables and 452 is the best string material....so why pay extra $$$ for the same string?


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

okpik said:


> Here's another vote for Vapor Trail. I've been using them for five years--have them on both my bows, and my son uses them as well--and they have been great. The customer service is exemplary, as well. And their color selection is wonderful, too! I've got blaze orange/flo green on my black bow, and royal blue/golden yellow on my blue fusion bow...


I couldn't agree more. While there are some good string makers out there, NONE compare to my Vapor Trails. Never had an issue with them and only through a few shots the peep is rock solid. I have them on my bows an by far the best strings out there, IMHO! Best of luck on your decision.


----------



## Popapi (Jul 19, 2004)

stiffarrow said:


> Terry Talton in Anadarko Okla, Bow Bender Bow Strings. I put a set on my Carbon Matrix in August, and I have shot that bow well over 2500 times, no creep, twist, stretch , and in very good shape. I recommend giving him a call. He is good, and they are worth it.


Terry Talton makes the best bow strings on the planet! All my bows get BowBenders!


----------



## Hoyt Hoyt (Jun 26, 2011)

tying strings aint rocket science. they all use the same stuff. for experience and price www.hmbowstrings.com $55 a set $65 with Halo and more experience then most of the string tiers on here combined.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

Check out our new website at VaporTrail! We have one of the widest range of colors and materials there is to offer!

www.vaportrailarchery.com

Asides from that, before I was with VT, I was very impressed with 60X's offerings! :nod:


----------



## jerrod (Apr 23, 2011)

JBK!!!! Great quality, fast turnaround, and the best customer service I've ever saw!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have used Winner's Choice, Stone Mountain, Proline, Vapor Trail, and a few others. I have never had an issue with any of them . All great strings. Right now, I am using Vapor Trails and they are great. You even get them in only 3 days, not weeks.

That type of rotation, you shooting a single cam?


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

Stage 1 for me.Have had nothing but great results and Wes is a knows his stuff.


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

John's Custom Strings his A/T user name is (breathn) his strings are awesome


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

Chris Cooper with SWAT custom bowstrings is the best. You can either just order the strings or send him your bow and it will come back set up however you ask. Chris has been a great person to deal with and sells a great product. 

You can look him up at swatcustombowstrings.com


----------



## broeric (Aug 28, 2009)

I would go with 60X I love mine


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Seems extremebowstring figured how to make astro flight formula, I ordered 3 sets for 3 bows by now, each picked a few FPS


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Proline hands down for me!!!


----------



## BuckeyeNation (Jan 18, 2012)

This is an old thread but..

Terry Talton in oklahoma makes the best strings period. Better than winners choice and better than vaportrail. Very Glad i got in touch with him and is a really great guy to deal with and will go out of his way to please you.


----------



## DCON (Oct 5, 2007)

Another vote for VT!


----------



## shannontac (Mar 28, 2013)

John Lewis formerly of Sugar Creek Archery is making custom handmade bowstrings for American Pro Tackle & Archery in Fairborn, Ohio. 
http://www.americanprotackleandarchery.com
http://www.customhandmadebowstrings.com


----------



## SDBowhunter (Jun 2, 2014)

shannontac said:


> John Lewis formerly of Sugar Creek Archery is making custom handmade bowstrings for American Pro Tackle & Archery in Fairborn, Ohio.
> http://www.americanprotackleandarchery.com
> http://www.customhandmadebowstrings.com


Neither of these Web pages you provided go anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

Hutch at bowstringdepot.com


----------



## Shellhammer (Jul 7, 2016)

www.prolinebowstrings.com have served me well for the past 5 or so years


----------

